# NWD 6 Premierentour - Frankfurt: 9.12.



## flying-nik (3. November 2005)

An alle Bikebesessenen, Fans des Extremsports und alle anderen die dran interessiert sind: 
am 9.12. findet in *Frankfurt* im Zuge der Deutschlandpremierentour eine *New World disorder 6 UNCHAINED Premiere* statt. 

Das heißt fette Action, Party und Vodka Red Bull   

außerdem werden auch noch die Highlights vom District Ride zum besten gegeben.

Wann? Freitag, 9. Dezember 21Uhr 

Wo? Praesidium 1911 (Friedrich-Eber-Anlage 11)

Musik? by DJ Freaky D

www.praesidium-1911.de 

...party with open end - ihr wisst was das heißt  

also, wer NWD 6 schon vorm Verkaufsstart sehen möcht... nichts wie hin! 
und brav weiter sagen  

näheres: www.rasoulution.com

grüße
Nik


----------



## Sixkiller (3. November 2005)

*Sauber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (3. November 2005)

dat is jebucht!!


----------



## MTB-Flow (3. November 2005)

geil! 


wie teuer ist der entry? 

bin bestimmt anzutreffen


greetz flow


----------



## flying-nik (3. November 2005)

Den Eintritt hier weiß ich leider noch nicht. aber in Köln kosts 8?, wird wohl auch hier ein Richtwert sein....


----------



## h-walk (4. November 2005)

Hi Nik,
Danke für die Info    . Da muß man wohl am Start sein...   Ähhh kurze Frage: Du meinst aber sicher den 09.*11*.2005

Greez
H.


----------



## Skkain (4. November 2005)

Ey auf jeden bin dabei wo kann man Karten bestelln oder is das Abendkasse?



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## THEYO (4. November 2005)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nik,
> Danke für die Info    . Da muß man wohl am Start sein...   Ähhh kurze Frage: Du meinst aber sicher den 09.*11*.2005
> 
> Greez
> H.




hmm, das würde mich sehr stark wundern! am der 9.11. wäre in 5 tagen, und die daten zum release in frankfurt sind max. 3-4 tage alt. auf www.rasoulution.com, der page von tareks neuer firma, welche die party's organisiert, ist das noch gar nicht aktualisiert!

fg
jo


----------



## schmo0oe (4. November 2005)

gibtsn alterslimit ?
bin erst 16 :O


----------



## flying-nik (4. November 2005)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nik,
> Danke für die Info    . Da muß man wohl am Start sein...   Ähhh kurze Frage: Du meinst aber sicher den 09.*11*.2005
> 
> Greez
> H.



nope, ist der 9.12. ! Die Locationsuche für Frankfurt hat sich wohl recht lange hingezogen, deshalb so spät. also *Dezember*, definitif. 

über ne Altersbegrenzung bin ich leider nicht informiert. Hoffe aber das das Präsidium nicht die altbekannte Strenge raushängen lässt....

gruß
Nik


----------



## Poppei (5. November 2005)

Im 1911.   Wie passt das denn ?  Bin mal gespannt, ob dann auch die typischen 1911 Gänger kommen. Derbe Kombi. Hätte eigentlich eher O25 oder sowas erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-walk (5. November 2005)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, das würde mich sehr stark wundern! am der 9.11. wäre in 5 tagen, und die daten zum release in frankfurt sind max. 3-4 tage alt. auf www.rasoulution.com, der page von tareks neuer firma, welche die party's organisiert, ist das noch gar nicht aktualisiert!
> 
> fg
> jo



Ja, das wäre in der Tat sehr knapp. Ich hatte mich nur deswegen gewundert, weil die Premieren andererorts (z.B. Basel gestern am 04.11) schon so viel früher waren. Aber Nik hat die Begründung mit der Location ja geliefert, also dann halt im Dezember..  

Cheers
H.


----------



## Hellspawn (5. November 2005)

> also, wer NWD 6 schon vorm Verkaufsstart sehen möcht... nichts wie hin!



Die DVD gibts doch jetzt schon zB bei HiBike 
Aber Party is trotzdem nich schlecht. Aber vonwegen 1911. Kommt man dann im "Bikerstyle" da überhaupt rein? Oder ist dann Schickimicki angesagt?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. November 2005)

Glaube kaum das man da bei so einer Veranstaltung wert drauf legen wird.
Denen sollte doch von vornherein klar sein, dass wenn die eine solche Veranstaltugn in deren Hütte zulassen, dass da nicht (oder nur als Minderheit) Dolce und Gabana auftauchen werden sondern Fox und Konsorten...

Ausserdem, Biker sind Styler, wir kommen überall rein ... 

Greetz


----------



## flying-nik (5. November 2005)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> Die DVD gibts doch jetzt schon zB bei HiBike
> Aber Party is trotzdem nich schlecht. Aber vonwegen 1911. Kommt man dann im "Bikerstyle" da überhaupt rein? Oder ist dann Schickimicki angesagt?


  ...stimmt, hab ich übersehen. Aber eeejjjal

ich würd sagen s präsidium muss sich dann halt mal für einen Abend von den Schicki micki Vorsätzen trennen... die werden doch ma kaum erwarten können das wir uns nicht wie Biker anziehen... Ohne uns ist da doch tote Hose   

cheers
Nik


----------



## Poppei (5. November 2005)

aber allerdings denke ich, dass uch noch genug D&G Leute kommen. Kommt aufs Marketing von 1911 drauf an - Ganz egal. Wird ne gute Party


----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. November 2005)

D&G, was oder wer ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (6. November 2005)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> D&G, was oder wer ist das?



Dolce und Gabana (oder so)
die machen glaub ich Feinrippunterhemden für Schwule


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. November 2005)

auweia ist des schnieke. wie sollen die armen jungs mit ihren lackschuhen auf den plattformpedalen haften?


----------



## THEYO (7. November 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> auweia ist des schnieke. wie sollen die armen jungs mit ihren lackschuhen auf den plattformpedalen haften?



muhahahahah ;D

wir können uns ja da mal unterhalten wenn du da bist ( du hattest mir mal ne mail geschrieben wegen radfahren unso..... habe leider nicht geantwortet, habs irgendwie verschwitzt - sorry!)

fg
jo!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. November 2005)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> muhahahahah ;D
> 
> wir können uns ja da mal unterhalten wenn du da bist ( du hattest mir mal ne mail geschrieben wegen radfahren unso..... habe leider nicht geantwortet, habs irgendwie verschwitzt - sorry!)
> 
> ...


Jo gerne, kein Problem. Bin bisher eh die meiste Zeit hier im Rheingau, in Boppard oder im Fichtelgebirge gefahren. Die Sau hat im Moment eh ne Auszeit, da mit die Bodenschwinge 2fach gerissen ist. Kommt aber in den nächsten Tagen Ersatz. WE könnte wieder was gehen, wenn's Wetter einigermaßen paßt. Hab irgendwie derzeit GAR KEINEN BOCK auf Matschepampe.


----------



## n!c0 (9. November 2005)

Hi, ich fahr zur Premiere nach Kölle...

war schonmal einer zu einer Bike Film Premiere??? 
*wann sollte man am besten vorort sein (Abendkasse) um noch 10 Karten in einer Reihe zu ergattern?*

PS: vielleicht gibts bei D&G ja auch mittlerweile schon Jerseys


----------



## flying-nik (12. November 2005)

soo, an alle Minderjärigen - also auch mich   

Bei der Deutschlandpremiere In Köln gabs Probleme, dass die Türsteher vom Gloria alles unter 18 aussortiert haben. Kann mir nur zu gut vorstellen das das im Präsidium nicht anders sein wird... einzige Lösung wäre dann 
a) mit Erziehungsberechtigtem kommen
b) Ausweis fälschen 
c) dreist sein, lügen und hoffen.....

grüße
Nik


----------



## Derrick (12. November 2005)

wie gut das ich nächste woche 18 werde


----------



## Hellspawn (13. November 2005)

na wassn Glück, dass das keine Kinderparty wird *duckundwech*


----------



## crazyfreak (13. November 2005)

gut das ich den film schon vor 2  wochen zuhause gesehen habe


----------



## Derrick (14. November 2005)

crazyfreak schrieb:
			
		

> gut das ich den film schon vor 2  wochen zuhause gesehen habe


[ironie]Ich bin so stolz auf dich! Ich wär so gern dein Freund und hätte ihn auch schon gesehen   [/ironie] Will eigentlich gar nicht wissen wo du ihn her hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (14. November 2005)

Derrick schrieb:
			
		

> [ironie]Ich bin so stolz auf dich! Ich wär so gern dein Freund und hätte ihn auch schon gesehen   [/ironie] Will eigentlich gar nicht wissen wo du ihn her hast


vielleicht gekauft ?

ich weis sowas macht in der heutigen zeit kein mensch mehr, aber man weiss ja nie.....!  

ahso. werd warscheinlich doch nich da hin gehen. zu teuer undso

fg
jo


----------



## höllenpferd (17. November 2005)

c´mon joseph, kannst doch nicht orschel der NWD party vorziehen


----------



## oldrizzo (17. November 2005)

moin, hat einer von euch plan, was das an eintritt kostet? war eben auf der 1911 page und fand keine info zu dem happening....

danke für die info!


----------



## h-walk (18. November 2005)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht gekauft ?
> 
> ich weis sowas macht in der heutigen zeit kein mensch mehr, aber man weiss ja nie.....!
> 
> ...



Kannst ja mal in Kelkheim vorbeischauen und zum Nulltarif gucken, meine Türsteherin ist auch selbst erst 4 und läßt fast jeden rein...  

Gruß
H.


----------



## THEYO (20. November 2005)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja mal in Kelkheim vorbeischauen und zum Nulltarif gucken, meine Türsteherin ist auch selbst erst 4 und läßt fast jeden rein...
> 
> Gruß
> H.




reinkommen is glaub weniger das problem 
es is alles eine frage des willens! 
und nwd6 hab ich schon auf pladde, von daher.....


aber sachst bei der nächsten party in deiner location bescheid, gelle ??   

fg
jo


----------



## flying-nik (22. November 2005)

soo,
kann euch echt nur ans Herz legen zu kommen
Ich werd auf jeden Fall versuchen trotz 17   reinzukommen - und wenn ich meinen Ausweis fälschen muss.... 
und: wer in den nächsten Wochen in FFM zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort ist kriegt noch Flyer und Poster in die Hand gedrückt 

grüße
NIk


----------



## flying-nik (1. Dezember 2005)

Eintritt kostet übrigens 8 Euro.

Kartenreservierungen über [email protected] möglich
sonst an der Abendkasse

see u there
Nik


----------



## soulfly (6. Dezember 2005)

Habe gerade mal auf der Seite vom Präsidium geschaut...
Ist das richtig das im Anschluss dann eine tolle "BlackJamz"-Party ist oder gibt es mehrer Räume bzw. "Floors" ?????    




BLACK JAMZ
Datum:09.12.2005 
Start: 23.00Uhr
Eintritt: Fuer Ladies bis 24 Uhr freier Eintritt (danach 4Euro); Boys zahlen den ganzen Abend 6Euro, sehen dafuer aber die schoensten Ladies der Stadt.  
Dj´s: Freaky D  und  Bass (2 Dancefloors)
Specials: Happy Hour bis 2.00 Uhr; Welcome Drink (Solange der Vorrat reicht); GoGo-Dancin

UNCHAINED - New World Disorder 6  Filmpremiere in Frankfurt
Datum: 09.12.2005
Start: 21.00 Uhr
Eintritt: 8,- Euro
Specials: Wodka Red Bull 7,- Euro       / Red Bull 3,50 Euro


----------



## flying-nik (6. Dezember 2005)

hi!
erstma ja, es gibt 2 Geschosse, die nochmal in Räume unterteilt sind.
Ich weiß aber leider nicht inwiefern und ob die beiden Veranstaltungen räumlich getrennt werden.
Auf jeden Fall gibt es die Black Jam nach der Premiere; auch die Türsteher wechseln dann...
Ich bin sicher das für jeden was dabei sein wird!

viele Grüße
Nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.naga (6. Dezember 2005)

hi,
ich bin mir sicher, dass es nach dem film ganz grausam wird, weil dann das standartpräsidiumschickimickipublikum da reinläuft... :kotz: 

wems gefällt...


----------



## pejot (7. Dezember 2005)

mr.naga schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich bin mir sicher, dass es nach dem film ganz grausam wird, weil dann das standartpräsidiumschickimickipublikum da reinläuft... :kotz:
> 
> wems gefällt...



Gibts denn noch Alternativen für danach. Frankfurt hat doch bestimmt was zu bieten. Wir kommen nämlich extra mit dem Zug aus Trier und würden den Abend
doch gerne in FFM ausklingen lassen.

Apropos: Noch jemand aus Trier dabei?


----------



## flying-nik (7. Dezember 2005)

also in FFM gibts sicher genug zu feiern 

grüße
nik


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Dezember 2005)

www.rasoulution.com ist genauso tot wie die email adresse dazu.

Wer hat Infos dazu? Und wer kann mir sagen wie ich gottverdammtnochmal an Karten komme (ausser AK)?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Dezember 2005)

Hab gerade im Präsidium19/11 angerufen. Die meinten es gäbe keinen VVK und auch keine Reservierung. Nur Karten an der AK. 

Wer's glaubt wird seelig...   

Weiß aus zuverlässiger Quelle, daß manche bereits Karten haben.


----------



## flying-nik (7. Dezember 2005)

hi,
das ist die Info die ich hab:



			
				flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> Kartenreservierungen über [email protected]



Reservierung läuft also nicht über Praesidium sonder Rasoulution.

grüße
Nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Dezember 2005)

Dann lies doch bitte, was ich geschrieben habe: Die Emailadresse [email protected] existiert nicht! Und unter www.rasoulution.com gibt es derzeit nur eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## flying-nik (8. Dezember 2005)

k
muss deinen Post gestern abend überlesen haben....


----------



## Derrick (8. Dezember 2005)

wie ist das denn mit den tickets? ist das wie im kino mit reihen und platznummer? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, weil das ja in nem club ist.


----------



## *JO* (8. Dezember 2005)

jippey Beinrasierer VIELLEICHT auch am start muss mal sehen was für morgen abend geplant wurde. . .aber komm vielleicht auch vorbei 
mfg JO


----------



## flying-nik (8. Dezember 2005)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> jippey Beinrasierer VIELLEICHT auch am start muss mal sehen was für morgen abend geplant wurde. . .aber komm vielleicht auch vorbei
> mfg JO



du kommst!!


----------



## *JO* (8. Dezember 2005)

traurig. . .eher nicht bin das wochenende. . .am anus der welt. . .was ich ******* finde. .  naja vielleicht schaf ichs ja noch zum ende der X-mas am sonntag 
mfg JO


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Dezember 2005)

Die krassekongredde rischtische Emailadresse lautet: [email protected]


----------



## flying-nik (9. Dezember 2005)

sooooo....
Wer um 22 Uhr immer noch nicht auffer Feier ist könnte mit Glück bei YOU FM Freikarten für je 2 Pers. gewinnen  Planet macht auch was Werbung.

bis dahin!!

let's ROCK

grüße
Nik


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Dezember 2005)

boah, war das eine geile nacht. aber das praesidium ist ja wohl der allerletzte shice-kinder-poser-mainstream-schuppen. *würg* 

meine erinnerungen, soweit noch vorhanden:
*
21.00 ankunft FFM hbf
21:40 3. bier und erste runde gewonnen anner xbox 360
22:05 movie beginnt mit sehr geiler zusammenfassung des district ride in N
22:32 NWD6 läuft an...
00:00 NWD6 war geil und wir werden immer voller. tarek rasouli ist ein netter kerl.
00:30 bloß weg hier. hauptstromiger memmenpop macht die existenz im praesidium unmöglich.
00:44 wir irren ziemlich blau und ziellos durch FFM.
00:45 unser taxifahrer irrt ziemlich blau und ziellos durch FFM.
00:49 J. springt ausm taxi um zu urinieren. 2meter weiter sitzt ein päärchen auf einer parkbank. sie sind not amused.
01:11 wir kommen am robert johnson an. mehr bier, mehr zigaretten.
01:27 der drückende bass flattert mir ins gesicht. die visuals sind minimalistisch aber gut. 
ca. 02:?? wir ziehen weiter ins food fighters. bei genialen hotdogs mit 6 verschiedenen sossen fängt J. an platten aufzulegen.
ca 03:?? weitere nachtfalken schlagen auf. der bass schmeichelt meinem zwerchfell. Mary Jane schmeichelt meinem hirn.
ca 04:?? der viele vodka und rum lösen bunte bilder aus.
ca 05:?? irgendein taxifahrer fährt uns zurück nach wiesbaden. kurzer blick auf den tacho zeigt mir 150km/h innerorts. nur gut daß ich nicht angeschnallt bin.
05:39 mein schlüssel will nichts ins schloss passen. kann mal einer das haus festhalten?
06:00 ....SweetDelirium...
*


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Dezember 2005)

irgendwie schade um die 8 euro würde ich sagen, wobei der film war er schon wert, aber bitte: was war denn das für eine miese bild- und tonqualität? ist mir schon klar, dass das nicht an den jungs von rasoulution liegt... das präsidium hat wahrscheinlich gut hingelangt, aber mangels lichtstarkem beamer, einer wirklichen leinwand und einem guten soundsystem, blieb bei mir nur ein schaler nachgeschmack.... einzig das publikum hat die veranstaltung zu etwas besonderem gemacht....... das hatte tarek schon recht.... und dj-dicker-freddy-d-der-letzte hat mich auch nicht vom hocker gerissen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

